# Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15, 2015



## papasin

*Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15, 2015*

*UPDATED Info (as of 7/30/2015):*

We've hosted the last few GTGs at the house and have been asked by a few members if we plan on hosting a summer one. Unfortunately, with our streets under heavy construction this summer, we won't be able to host at the house but I think we found a good alternate venue. 

*Where:*
Chase Park
Girard and Dailey Road
Moffett Field, CA 94035

*When:*
Saturday, 15 August 2015 - 9:00am - ?

*Stuff to bring:*
Yourself
Your significant other / friends / kids
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on disc(s)

*Food:*
See details on post 24

*MECA 3X SQ and Show and Shine available:*

Also, thanks to BigRed, SoCal has been successful in the last couple years in having competitions during their GTGs. Since our last couple GTGs, we thought we'd try to carry this over. The last one in Torrance we helped host was quite fun and we hope to have a similar experience for this one. 

For those coming for the GTG portion, if you are interested in wetting your feet in competition, we encourage you to do so and why we are including this during the event. But I don't want folks to feel any pressure. If you feel comfortable, then compete, if not, just come and demo other cars and have people listen to yours. I think folks will find that those that compete have quite a bit in common with those that just come for the GTGs. My first NorCal GTG three years ago was what got me hooked. 










*Pics of the venue:*

As the title suggests, we'd like to also make this a summer BBQ, so what's a BBQ without a BBQ pit. Fortunately, the venue is perfect for that. Here's a quick pic.










I'm trying to get some help in this department. Hopefully, this said person will say he's available.  

Here's a map. http://www.nasa.gov/centers/ames/pdf/655435main_arctek_ames_map.pdf

I'll provide additional directions as we go on how to get there or ask a mod to update this first post.

*Definitely more to come, but for now who's in?*


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Great! Looks like a nice place. I am in 


You may want to edit the first post, it says March, not August


----------



## papasin

*Northern California Summer GTG &amp; BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



Alrojoca said:


> Great! Looks like a nice place. I am in
> 
> You may want to edit the first post, it says March, not August


Good catch Al, thanks! Done.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

ill sub too... just in case.


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

I guess I'll sub too.


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

should be a fun day out


----------



## damonryoung

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

In!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Sub'd!

Could be time to renew my MECA membership. Though the new car probably won't be ready.
Need to make sure the calendar is actually clear, not just a typo, but I think I'm free.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Renew the membership and compete your car in stock! 

I'm in. And because this is a GTG, there will be ice cream.


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



papasin said:


> As the title suggests, we'd like to also make this a summer BBQ, so what's a BBQ without a BBQ pit. Fortunately, the venue is perfect for that. Here's a quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get some help in this department. Hopefully, this said person will say he's available.


OK, cleared with the boss, I can make it. I'll definitely help out with the food side of things. I think some smoked BBQ is in order, and we will grill on site as well. Should be a fun feast!


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

We can bring tortilla chips, home made salsa and sparkling waters.

Also something ( some meat ) to put on the grill and some tortillas to make soft tacos if it that helps. 


Can't guarantee I will compete, I'll do my best to have some new gear working but hopefully the food we bring will help the event.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

I need to know who is judging... So I can ply them with their preferred ice cream flavor.


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



rton20s said:


> I need to know who is judging... So I can ply them with their preferred ice cream flavor.


I think the pit master should similarly be bribed.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



shinjohn said:


> I think the pit master should similarly be bribed.


That can be arranged.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



rton20s said:


> I need to know who is judging... So I can ply them with their preferred ice cream flavor.


Oh then that would be me. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

I can't wait, should be tons of fun.


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

cant think of a good reason to be there.. maybe some other time... I certainly don't need the points, nor the drama...


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



XSIV SPL said:


> cant think of a good reason to be there.. maybe some other time... I certainly don't need the points, nor the drama...


Makes dramatic post to avoid drama. Love it!!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



XSIV SPL said:


> cant think of a good reason to be there.. maybe some other time... I certainly don't need the points, nor the drama...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjn0Yw0mxuk


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Guys, let's keep things clean and nice. I mean that for everyone. We don't need to be doing that. It doesn't help. Chet, you're always welcome. Please come to one of our gtgs or comps when you are ready. Take care.


----------



## michaelsil1

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjn0Yw0mxuk
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


That wasn't nice shame on you. *You should have put it to music!*








Sorry Chet I couldn't resist.


----------



## chucko58

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Count me in!


----------



## papasin

*Northern California Summer GTG &amp; BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Cool Chuck, I'm sure you know where it is. 

Back on topic, and something we love just as much as the audio part...*THE FOOD*! 

So I've been talking to the pit master, and it sounds like the menu is going to be impressive. I'm going to leave all the details to him and let him do his thing, but what is (likely) on tap:

1. Either pork or brisket as a pre-cooked/smoked entree
2. Will be grilling something en masse for all...like tri-tip, hawaiian chicken, etc.

A few folks have asked how they can help, and even some have provided suggestions and really appreciate folks who have offered.

But in general, here's what I'm thinking...

If folks choose to compete, part of the entry fee will be used to help offset the food expenses. That is, competitors will get to eat for free. 

If you're not competing, we'd kindly ask for a small donation to help with the BBQ expenses, say around $10 per adult I think will really help.

And if folks can help, we'd appreciate volunteers to bring sides, drinks, desserts, etc. As in our past GTGs, the food has been right up there with the audio, and I see this one shaping up to match right up. 

So roll call and to get a head count...

Attending:
_From DIYMA_
papasin
Alrojoca
MrsPapasin
Lycancatt - (? - assuming you're coming but just not sure on your post)
DRTHJTA
tjswarbrick
rton20s
shinjohn
Jazzi
chucko58

_From FB_
+3 that are not duplicates from DIYMA entries

Based on what's been indicated so far, here's what looks to be on the menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
Alrojoca - Tortilla chips, home made salsa and sparkling waters
rton20s - Ice cream

I'm sure this list will get updated with a little over 3 weeks to go, but thought to get it started. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



michaelsil1 said:


> That wasn't nice shame on you. *You should have put it to music!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



papasin said:


> Cool Chuck, I'm sure you know where it is.
> 
> Back on topic, and something we love just as much as the audio part...*THE FOOD*!
> 
> So I've been talking to the pit master, and it sounds like the menu is going to be impressive. I'm going to leave all the details to him and let him do his thing, but what is (likely) on tap:
> 
> 1. Either pork or brisket as a pre-cooked/smoked entree
> 2. Will be grilling something en masse for all...like tri-tip, hawaiian chicken, etc.
> 
> A few folks have asked how they can help, and even some have provided suggestions and really appreciate folks who have offered.
> 
> But in general, here's what I'm thinking...
> 
> If folks choose to compete, part of the entry fee will be used to help offset the food expenses. That is, competitors will get to eat for free.
> 
> If you're not competing, we'd kindly ask for a small donation to help with the BBQ expenses, say around $10 per adult I think will really help.
> 
> And if folks can help, we'd appreciate volunteers to bring sides, drinks desserts, etc. As in our past GTGs, the food has been right up there with the audio, and I see this one shaping up to match right up.
> 
> So roll call and to get a head count...
> 
> Attending:
> _From DIYMA_
> papasin
> Alrojoca
> MrsPapasin
> Lycancatt - (? - assuming you're coming but just not sure on your post)
> DRTHJTA
> tjswarbrick
> rton20s
> shinjohn
> Jazzi
> chucko58
> 
> _From FB_
> +3 that are not duplicates from DIYMA entries
> 
> Based on what's been indicated so far, here's what looks to be on the menu:
> shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
> Alrojoca - Tortilla chips, home made salsa and sparkling waters
> rton20s - Ice cream
> 
> I'm sure this list will get updated with a little over 3 weeks to go, but thought to get it started. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


In.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Northern California Summer GTG &amp; BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Attending:
_From DIYMA_
papasin
Alrojoca + 2
MrsPapasin
Lycancatt - (? - assuming you're coming but just not sure on your post)
DRTHJTA
tjswarbrick
rton20s + 1
shinjohn
Jazzi
chucko58
PPI-ART COLLECTOR
SQToyota

Maybes:
cobb2819
DLO13

_From FB_
+3 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
5 maybes

Menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
Alrojoca - Tortilla chips, home made salsa and sparkling waters
rton20s - Ice cream
...

Add yo name!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



papasin said:


> Attending:
> _From DIYMA_
> 
> 
> Add yo name!


I didn't want to be presumptive. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SQToyota

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

I will be there!


----------



## cobb2819

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

I might make the trip.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



cobb2819 said:


> I might make the trip.


What is with this "might" stuff? 

You no like ice cream and BBQ?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

sooo bummed I am not going to be here for this.....


----------



## cobb2819

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



rton20s said:


> What is with this "might" stuff?
> 
> You no like ice cream and BBQ?


6 hours, lowered Honda...ehhh.....


----------



## SQToyota

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



cobb2819 said:


> 6 hours, lowered Honda...ehhh.....


Raise the coilovers, put a dvd in your touch screen DD headunit, and pay attention to the road as the drivers in the bay area have no idea how to drive

(I know you probably dont have coilovers, or a DD hu)


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

we shall see what my schedule looks like. Tentative.


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Add the Mrs and one of my old kids most likely come too, that probably means the 2 small dogs may come too, if they are allowed in the park, if not, I guess they both can stay home all day. 

We will also bring soft corn tortillas and who knows what else, maybe something else.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



Alrojoca said:


> the 2 small dogs may come too, if they are allowed in the park



I'll confirm tomorrow and get back to you Al.


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



DLO13 said:


> Makes dramatic post to avoid drama. Love it!!


Well, DLO13, it's probably my own fault for choosing the word "drama" rather than "hassle" to express my position.

It would be extremely inconvenient for me to attend, since I am scheduled to travel to Virginia the following day. To attend this event would be a very long drive for me, and merely getting there and back would create quite a bit of drama at home. My wife would consider me certifiably insane if I were to even attempt attending this event.

I know you follow me closely, but why not back off just a little bit? Seriously...

For the record, I never stay angry for long, and I sincerely look forward to seeing everyone here again as my schedule permits- even you, Daniel.


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjn0Yw0mxuk
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


One of my favorite Southpark moments, but really doesn't apply here... Thanks for the laugh though


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Car audio and BBQ!!!!!! Yes!

Takes me back to an older time and reminds me of the one and only MARV!!!!

I remember looking forward to each summer and a bunch of us bay area OGs caravanning down to Seaside for Marv's annual BBQ. Those were the days.... so much fun!

In any case, though I don't think my cooking can live up to Marv's tri-tip sandwiches, but I'll do my best to please and looking' forward to it!!!

Now we just gotta round up a bunch of the old crowd and have them come on out!


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



papasin said:


> I'll confirm tomorrow and get back to you Al.


Thanks Richard, just in case. I'm thinking it's not a good idea, they can stay home inside a few hours, like they have a few times before without issues.

I'm glad I'll get to meet new people, I'm sure it's going to be a very good one, with good food and warm nice weather.


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

When you get this kind of crowd:









+ nice systems:










+ the Batmobile....










Then you know you're doin' it right!!!!!!

Dude, that was 2007!!!!!


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



Alrojoca said:


> Thanks Richard, just in case. I'm thinking it's not a good idea, they can stay home inside a few hours, like they have a few times before without issues.
> 
> I'm glad I'll get to meet new people, I'm sure it's going to be a very good one, with good food and warm nice weather.



I called and sent an email and hope to hear back Monday, will let you know...


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



shinjohn said:


> + the Batmobile....



Might not have the Batmobile, but there's a few things that people can check out.  




























and as you come in the front gate, you'll want to turn right when you see this.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



papasin said:


> Might not have the Batmobile, but there's a few things that people can check out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as you come in the front gate, you'll want to turn right when you see this.


Can we go into Hangar One and see what Googles up to? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Can we go into Hangar One and see what Googles up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



You can drive by it, and without the skin, can see right through.  There were some tents up this morning but I wasn't paying a lot of attention what they were for.

On the other side of the center there's a Google building being built pretty much right in front of my office. My view of the bay isn't what it once was.


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Oh, the things we see at Moffett field... 

I work closely with some of the folks on the VMS team over there... I've taken a ride on the VMS simulator, actually... Sweet

And the folks there were happy to provide me with mission decals and posters of some of NASAs greatest achievements... I love that place!


----------



## ErinH

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



shinjohn said:


> Car audio and BBQ!!!!!! Yes!
> 
> Takes me back to an older time and reminds me of the one and only MARV!!!!
> 
> I remember looking forward to each summer and a bunch of us bay area OGs caravanning down to Seaside for Marv's annual BBQ. Those were the days.... so much fun!
> 
> In any case, though I don't think my cooking can live up to Marv's tri-tip sandwiches, but I'll do my best to please and looking' forward to it!!!
> 
> Now we just gotta round up a bunch of the old crowd and have them come on out!




It's funny...
I was reading through this thread and thinking how it reminded me of seing Marv's old GTG threads on here back in the old days when I first signed up on the forum. Then I saw your post. 

You guys in Cali really have such a cool thing going. It seems while the scene out on the right side of the states has sort of been fragmented you guys on the left coast keep getting larger and larger. I really wish I lived out there... if not to be a part of the scene and the constant GTGs then maybe just to avoid this dang humidity for a summer. 

In all sincerity, I always enjoy reading these Cali GTG/Comp threads because it genuinely makes me excited to see such a core group of folks expanding each and every year. I just hope that trickles down to hearing more and more cars at Finals each year. 




shinjohn said:


> + the Batmobile....



Okay, with everything I just said above... I have GOT to make one of these meets! :laugh:


----------



## jrs1006

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Subscribed...
Might be attending but have to see if there is anything else going on.


----------



## jhunter936

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG &amp; BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



papasin said:


> Attending:
> _From DIYMA_
> papasin
> Alrojoca + 2
> MrsPapasin
> Lycancatt - (? - assuming you're coming but just not sure on your post)
> DRTHJTA
> tjswarbrick
> rton20s + 1
> shinjohn
> Jazzi
> chucko58
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> SQToyota
> JHunter936
> 
> Maybes:
> cobb2819
> DLO13
> 
> _From FB_
> +3 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
> 5 maybes
> 
> Menu:
> shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
> Alrojoca - Tortilla chips, home made salsa and sparkling waters
> rton20s - Ice cream
> ...
> 
> Add yo name!


I did!


----------



## garysummers

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

I am assuming there is no AC power available. Would a compliant, quiet power generator be acceptable at this event?

G


----------



## papasin

*Northern California Summer GTG &amp; BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



garysummers said:


> I am assuming there is no AC power available. Would a compliant, quiet power generator be acceptable at this event?
> 
> G


Let me check if there is power. 

EDIT: But a generator is fine. We're looking into power though for other reasons, and if we aren't able to get power we will likely also be using a generator.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



garysummers said:


> I am assuming there is no AC power available. Would a compliant, quiet power generator be acceptable at this event?
> 
> G


You're considering on coming up Gary?
That would be awesome if you would.
I'd love to finally meet you. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## garysummers

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You're considering on coming up Gary?
> That would be awesome if you would.
> I'd love to finally meet you.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It would be nice to meet you too Bret.

Work schedule permitting I will be there.

Want to premier the new system.


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



garysummers said:


> It would be nice to meet you too Bret.
> 
> Work schedule permitting I will be there.
> 
> Want to premier the new system.


new system? oh my :surprised:


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



ErinH said:


> Okay, with everything I just said above... I have GOT to make one of these meets! :laugh:


Erin, lots of folks have flown in for meets in the past. 



garysummers said:


> Want to premier the new system.


Gary, yes, please!!!!!!


And JT, come on up and hang with us!!!!


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Now I really want to come.


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

work permitting, I'm definitely in for this one. With burning man 4 weeks out though..i'm totally unsure at this moment whats going to be happening that weekend.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



garysummers said:


> It would be nice to meet you too Bret.
> 
> Work schedule permitting I will be there.
> 
> Want to premier the new system.


New system?! I definitely want to check that out.

JT, maybe you could hitch a ride with Jacob, or vice versa?

This is shaping up to be a pretty nice event.


----------



## GS3

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

hi guys, just saw this thread, would like to participate, it's tentative at this time depending on the kids' activity schedule, and *my system desperately need help in the tuning department.* :bigcry:


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



garysummers said:


> It would be nice to meet you too Bret.
> 
> 
> 
> Work schedule permitting I will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Want to premier the new system.



Gary! Hope you make it. That would be totally awesome!


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



rton20s said:


> New system?! I definitely want to check that out.
> 
> JT, maybe you could hitch a ride with Jacob, or vice versa?
> 
> This is shaping up to be a pretty nice event.


On that note. If I come up, i really don't mind giving someone i know a ride...as long as the girl isn't coming...


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



DLO13 said:


> On that note. If I come up, i really don't mind giving someone i know a ride...as long as the girl isn't coming...


You need to come up.
It's going to a lot of fun. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



garysummers said:


> It would be nice to meet you too Bret.
> 
> Work schedule permitting I will be there.
> 
> Want to premier the new system.


premier the new system in the Fiero?










Ferrari Enzo Replica With Gullwing Doors Fiero Base


----------



## mrpeabody

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Spitting image.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



jtaudioacc said:


> premier the new system in the Fiero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferrari Enzo Replica With Gullwing Doors Fiero Base


What a POS! :shout:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chucko58

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

Re Hangar One:



papasin said:


> You can drive by it, and without the skin, can see right through.  There were some tents up this morning but I wasn't paying a lot of attention what they were for.


It's a conference on autonomous UAVs, i.e. smart drones.


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*

just confirmed I don't have work this day so i'll be there.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



chucko58 said:


> Re Hangar One:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a conference on autonomous UAVs, i.e. smart drones.


Yep. I found out more about it shortly after I posted.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with S&S, August 15, 2015*

Ok boys and girls, we’ve made an update on the competition side. The SQ competition that is going to be offered is now a triple point (3X) MECA SQ event. For those unfamiliar with the MECA competition format, this means rather than have a single person judge the vehicle, the competitor will have three judges score the vehicle, and the three judges scores will be averaged to give an overall score. In my experience, this has been some of my favorite events as it gives a very solid gauge of how your system is performing across multiple judges and helps identify key areas where your system is performing really well and where you can get great feedback on areas of possible improvement, especially if identified by multiple judges. Those also looking for MECA points for state or world finals, this is a great opportunity to accumulate points. To expedite the multiple judge format, we are starting a little earlier for those who are competing. Registration time is now 9am, and judging will start at 9:30am SHARP. MECA flyer has been updated and pricing adjusted accordingly. Lunch is still included with each competition entry. 










New to CA (to my knowledge), we will be adding the MECA Show and Shine format. Those that have cars they want to showcase, whether they do or do not have an aftermarket audio system, this is an opportunity for you and your vehicle. We will have a dedicated MECA Show and Shine judge. There are 8 classes in this format, ranging from Domestic (Mild/Wild), Import (Mild/Wild), Truck (Mild/Wild), SUV/Van, and Classic/Vintage. In addition to winners awarded per class, there will be specialty awards across multiple classes including:

Best Interior
Best Rims
Best Customized
Best Engine
Best Performance
Best Paint
Best Display
Phat I.C.E.

There is nothing special you need to know or do to enter Show and Shine. Just come out and enter your car. For those looking to just hang out, might want to just to enter this just for fun. 

Rules for Show and Shine attached to this post.

We have a couple more things in mind, but thought I’d mention this now to get people thinking about different things they can enter.


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Sounds like lots of fun!
Wish i had something that plays audio!


----------



## benzc230

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Now this sounds interesting


----------



## garysummers

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



jtaudioacc said:


> premier the new system in the Fiero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferrari Enzo Replica With Gullwing Doors Fiero Base



Sold the Fiero 18 months ago.


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



garysummers said:


> Sold the Fiero 18 months ago.


awe, boo!


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



benzc230 said:


> Now this sounds interesting


Glad you think so.


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



jtaudioacc said:


> awe, boo!


I heard Gary bought one of these instead:
Smallest Car in the World | Smallest Stuff

He can make anything sound good.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 2X SQ only, August 15, 2015*



shinjohn said:


> I heard Gary bought one of these instead:
> Smallest Car in the World | Smallest Stuff
> 
> He can make anything sound good.


For that car?


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Who will be supplying the jasmine milk tea?


----------



## nadams5755

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

sadly, i won't be able to attend this event. i have both family in town and my wife's birthday that day.


----------



## jnchantler

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Hotel's booked, I'll be there. Can some give an update on what's still needed food/drinks-wise? Being that I'm English I could bring Marmite, Branston pickle, steak & kidney pie etc???


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

if you bring steak and kidney pie I'm going to cripple myself with the amount I'd consume, been looking for a good one for a long time!


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Introducing People's Choice! Adding a little more fun to this event. *Participating in People's Choice is free and for anyone that shows up with a vehicle. You get one vote and you can't vote for yourself. *There's no criteria. *You can base your vote on the sound, the appearance, the owner of the car, or whatever you like but the car with the most number of votes wins and will be crowned the people's choice for the day! *Hope you all come out and join in on the fun! *Here's pics to entice you! *


----------



## papasin

*Re: NorCal Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with S&S*



jnchantler said:


> Hotel's booked, I'll be there. Can some give an update on what's still needed food/drinks-wise? Being that I'm English I could bring Marmite, Branston pickle, steak & kidney pie etc???


Glad you'll be able to join us. See below for the list, looks like drinks and/or dessert would be a good choice. Coke, Mtn. Dew, water are a few suggestions if you want to bring drinks.  

Attending:
From DIYMA
papasin
Alrojoca + 2
MrsPapasin
Lycancatt
DRTHJTA
tjswarbrick
rton20s + 1
shinjohn
Jazzi
chucko58
PPI-ART COLLECTOR
SQToyota
JHunter936
jnchantler
TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
JHWInc

Maybes:
cobb2819
DLO13

From FB
+3 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
5 maybes

Menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
Alrojoca - Tortilla chips, home made salsa and sparkling waters
rton20s - Ice cream
JHWInc - drinks/snacks
...

Add yo name!


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



nadams5755 said:


> sadly, i won't be able to attend this event. i have both family in town and my wife's birthday that day.


And it's pretty close too.  We'll see you at the next one!


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



XSIV SPL said:


> Congrats, Linda!



Lol, it's not for me! Richard and I won't participate. It's up to you all to vote.


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



MrsPapasin said:


> Lol, it's not for me! Richard and I won't participate. It's up to you all to vote.


Got it... Thanks for reminding me of how fair and unbiased this event will be...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Cool idea on the "People's Choice" trophy. I look forward to seeing everyone! 

I need to get the back of my car raised up a bit if I'll be hauling the whole family up.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

One week to go!


----------



## SQToyota

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Days going by too slow. Seems im not the only one counting the days lol


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Nah, plenty of time for a rebuild.


----------



## SQToyota

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> Nah, plenty of time for a rebuild.


True. I have a lot of work to do. Have to get this other amp installed


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Didn't want to say till I was sure, but I'll be there. Looking forward to hearing the changes in the cars I know, and just hearing the ones I dont.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Didn't want to say till I was sure, but I'll be there. Looking forward to hearing the changes in the cars I know, and just hearing the ones I dont.


Glad to have you coming up! You and Dustin need to drag Hop up.


----------



## JHWInc

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I'll attend even though I don't have a system to show yet. I'll throw in for the BBQ meat and bring some drinks/snacks. Also, TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL , what is your favorite beer? (for the CLD testing)


----------



## eling23

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Can't wait to listen to more cars, the bbq, and meeting the out of towners. Which reminds me to get some of my favorite beats ready, haven't burnt a cd in years! After attending the outsideland festival on friday, i def need more juice in my sys! Need to get into the papasin civic again! lol


----------



## eling23

*Re: NorCal Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with S&S*

Attending:
From DIYMA
papasin
Alrojoca + 2
MrsPapasin
Lycancatt
DRTHJTA
tjswarbrick
rton20s + 1
shinjohn
Jazzi
chucko58
PPI-ART COLLECTOR
SQToyota
JHunter936
jnchantler
TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL
JHWInc
eling23

Maybes:
cobb2819
DLO13

From FB
+3 that are not duplicates from DIYMA
5 maybes

Menu:
shinjohn - BBQ/main grill items
Alrojoca - Tortilla chips, home made salsa and sparkling waters
rton20s - Ice cream
JHWInc - drinks/snacks
...


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

As is tradition... 

Anyone have a preference on ice cream flavors? Speak up soon!


----------



## DLO13

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



eling23 said:


> Can't wait to listen to more cars, the bbq, and meeting the out of towners. Which reminds me to get some of my favorite beats ready, haven't burnt a cd in years! After attending the outsideland festival on friday, i def need more juice in my sys! Need to get into the papasin civic again! lol


dude... are you coming around to adequate listening levels!?!


----------



## damonryoung

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



rton20s said:


> As is tradition...
> 
> Anyone have a preference on ice cream flavors? Speak up soon!


How about a sugar-free, gluten-free, organic wheat grass flavor...


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



JHWInc said:


> I'll attend even though I don't have a system to show yet. I'll throw in for the BBQ meat and bring some drinks/snacks. Also, TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL , what is your favorite beer? (for the CLD testing)



As I indicated in my first post, definitely come on out to hang out. If you feel inclined to compete (note, Show and Shine doesn't require an audio system), do so, but if not, come out to have a great time with like minded individuals! Looking forward to meeting you. 



eling23 said:


> Can't wait to listen to more cars, the bbq, and meeting the out of towners. Which reminds me to get some of my favorite beats ready, haven't burnt a cd in years! After attending the outsideland festival on friday, i def need more juice in my sys! Need to get into the papasin civic again! lol



Lol. Maybe you can listen louder than Daniel this time.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



rton20s said:


> As is tradition...
> 
> Anyone have a preference on ice cream flavors? Speak up soon!



What's in season?


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



DRTHJTA said:


> How about a sugar-free, gluten-free, organic wheat grass flavor...



Knowing what you're able to make, is that what you are volunteering to bring?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



rton20s said:


> As is tradition...
> 
> Anyone have a preference on ice cream flavors? Speak up soon!


I'll buy a quart again of that banana cream pie/pudding whatever. 
Thanks.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cobb2819

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'll buy a quart again of that banana cream pie/pudding whatever.


Best money you'll ever spend!!!


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



DRTHJTA said:


> How about a sugar-free, gluten-free, organic wheat grass flavor...


If that is what DIYMA wants, that is what DIYMA gets!


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I want banana pudding ice cream, omg I so do..theres never going to be any other suggestion from me on this lol.


----------



## damonryoung

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



rton20s said:


> If that is what DIYMA wants, that is what DIYMA gets!



You're welcome


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> What's in season?


Strawberries have been pretty good recently. The wife and I just shared a big plate of them with home made chocolate whipped cream for dessert. So, we can probably do some strawberry ice cream for this weekend. 

And it sounds like banana pudding ice cream has also made the cut.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'll buy a quart again of that banana cream pie/pudding whatever.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'll see what I can do to convince her to make an extra quart of the banana pudding ice cream for you.


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Thank you, Dustin!!! Strawberry and banana pudding ice cream sounds great.


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

sweet! I'd buy a quart of it too if I knew I could keep it cold all day till I got home..dunno how ppi man plans to keep his cold on the way home..unless your gonna eat the whole thing bret? ..I would..


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Lycancatt said:


> sweet! I'd buy a quart of it too if I knew I could keep it cold all day till I got home..dunno how ppi man plans to keep his cold on the way home..unless your gonna eat the whole thing bret? ..I would..



Heh heh we have our ways of access to a freezer.  Though it would be fun to see Bret and Mike eat a whole quart all at once. Ice cream eating contest?!


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



MrsPapasin said:


> Heh heh we have our ways of access to a freezer.  Though it would be fun to see Bret and Mike eat a whole quart all at once. Ice cream eating contest?!


I'm betting the trophy budget has already been blown. But it would be fun to watch. 

We'll just need to make sure they have access to the "facilities." That is A LOT of dairy. :worried:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Lycancatt said:


> sweet! I'd buy a quart of it too if I knew I could keep it cold all day till I got home..dunno how ppi man plans to keep his cold on the way home..unless your gonna eat the whole thing bret? ..I would..


Cooler with ice.
After all, I would like to remain married so I need to make sure it arrives home. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



MrsPapasin said:


> Heh heh we have our ways of access to a freezer.  Though it would be fun to see Bret and Mike eat a whole quart all at once. Ice cream eating contest?!





rton20s said:


> I'm betting the trophy budget has already been blown. But it would be fun to watch.
> 
> We'll just need to make sure they have access to the "facilities." That is A LOT of dairy. :worried:


No no no no no no and no.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Oooh, oooh! Mint chip!  (my fav.)

I just love ice cream though in general.... almost as much as......

Hmmm... I wonder if anyone has ever mixed boba in ice cream? Frozen boba? 

LOL.... Lookin' forward to some good eatin' this weekend!


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



shinjohn said:


> Oooh, oooh! Mint chip!  (my fav.)
> 
> I just love ice cream though in general.... almost as much as......
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if anyone has ever mixed boba in ice cream? Frozen boba?
> 
> LOL.... Lookin' forward to some good eatin' this weekend!


I'm sure we can make mint chip happen. That is one of my wife's favorites. Boba... I'm not so sure about.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



shinjohn said:


> Oooh, oooh! Mint chip!  (my fav.)
> 
> I just love ice cream though in general.... almost as much as......
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if anyone has ever mixed boba in ice cream? Frozen boba?
> 
> LOL.... Lookin' forward to some good eatin' this weekend!


Like Boba Balls / Boba pearls?
My kids add 'em to their FroYo as a topping all the time, but I've never seen them inside the ice cream.
Should be do-able, but you'd need to mix gently.
We have Grandma's old hand ice cream maker around somewhere - perhaps we'll try it at home. But not by this weekend.


----------



## rxonmymind

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Cleared the calendar and ready to go! Count me in. The ice cream got me 
I'll tell you, one of my favorites but it's as hard to find as Big foot is blueberry cheesecake ice cream. Haven't seen that in decades. Truth is my memories of the flavor is probably better than reality if I ever find it again.


----------



## Golden Ear

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Wish I could make it to this one:bigcry:


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Golden Ear said:


> Wish I could make it to this one:bigcry:


Dang. Me too.
I really need to hear your truck!


----------



## Golden Ear

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



tjswarbrick said:


> Dang. Me too.
> I really need to hear your truck!


Don't worry it's not that good. Just ask Brian Mitchell and Todd Woodworth. It's a 72 point system that gets killed by modified class cars and I believe some mod street cars too:laugh:


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

no dairy eating contest for me guys..i have to go dj for 5 hours at work after this event is over..and therefore must be in tip top shape


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Golden Ear, I know it, you know it, as many others know as well that your truck sounds awesome and is fiercely competitive.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



MrsPapasin said:


> Golden Ear, I know it, you know it, as many others know as well that your truck sounds awesome and is fiercely competitive.


No doubt Linda. 
IMO it's a solid 73.5 at minimum. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*










Spent some time with Richard and our son yesterday putting together trophies. I think we did ok.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Lycancatt said:


> no dairy eating contest for me guys..i have to go dj for 5 hours at work after this event is over..and therefore must be in tip top shape


How about chicken wings?
I be up to for that!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



MrsPapasin said:


> Spent some time with Richard and our son yesterday putting together trophies. I think we did ok.


:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



rxonmymind said:


> Cleared the calendar and ready to go! Count me in. The ice cream got me
> I'll tell you, one of my favorites but it's as hard to find as Big foot is blueberry cheesecake ice cream. Haven't seen that in decades. Truth is my memories of the flavor is probably better than reality if I ever find it again.


Hey if you have any of that lead sheeting you used, bring a little so I can check it out.


----------



## palldat

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Golden Ear said:


> Don't worry it's not that good. Just ask Brian Mitchell and Todd Woodworth. It's a 72 point system that gets killed by modified class cars and I believe some mod street cars too:laugh:


NOT YOU TOO!!!!


----------



## Golden Ear

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



MrsPapasin said:


> Golden Ear, I know it, you know it, as many others know as well that your truck sounds awesome and is fiercely competitive.



Thanks Mrs. P, I like it too 

Brett, 73.5 would be far too generous 

Palldat, I'm afraid so. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Golden Ear said:


> Don't worry it's not that good. Just ask Brian Mitchell and Todd Woodworth. It's a 72 point system that gets killed by modified class cars and I believe some mod street cars too:laugh:


Bummed you guys can't make this one! 

I know of a Street car that scored a 78 with one of those judges. It was on a different day though.  I still enjoyed listening to your "72 point system" the last time I heard it.


----------



## chucko58

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I can bring the fancy sodas like last time.

As for ice cream flavors, blackberries are everywhere locally and should be in season by now.


----------



## rxonmymind

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Hey if you have any of that lead sheeting you used, bring a little so I can check it out.


Will do.


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Golden Ear said:


> Don't worry it's not that good. Just ask Brian Mitchell and Todd Woodworth. It's a 72 point system that gets killed by modified class cars and I believe some mod street cars too:laugh:


C'mon, Dom, Todd gave you an 83 and some change last time I saw you... and that was pretty fair, IMHO.

You can't expect a 90 every time you show up 

When a Russian judge shows up, the Russian figure skater usually scores at least one 10...

You're no Russian figure skater... maybe you should try for a sexier costume next time...


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with S&S*

Some specifics for Saturday...

Directions:
From 101 N or S, exit on Moffett Blvd.
Regardless of coming from N or S bound 101, make a right on Moffett Blvd.
_Once at the main gate, show your driver’s license. If asked, let them know you are headed to Chase Park (if they request a point of contact, feel free to give them my name and can call my cell if necessary)_
After going past the main gate, go straight on Clark Road, where you should see the space shuttle straight ahead
Make a right at the space shuttle onto Wescoat Road
Turn right on McCord Avenue
Keep going straight on McCord and will turn into Dailey Road
You should see Chase Park straight ahead on the left hand side

To facilitate both the GTG and the competition portion, largely, to enable judges to get to the cars more easily, I’d like to request that folks park in the areas indicated on the map below. Namely:

If competing Show & Shine, please park in the first lot as marked on the map
If competing MECA SQL, please park in the middle portion (will be near the tent)
If spectating, please park in the marked area on the map

See two maps below for specifics.



















If competing both S&S and SQ, you can park in the S&S lot and someone will either direct the SQ judge(s) there or if the S&S judging is finished before SQ, you could be directed to relocate your vehicle to the SQ section.

With the 3 judge format on the MECA SQ portion on a 3X event, it is very important for the SQ competitors to please be there at 9am sharp so judging can begin promptly. If competing only S&S, 10am arrival is acceptable.

Thanks, and looking forward to see everyone on Saturday!


----------



## chucko58

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Is the Ellis St. gate closed on weekends? If it's open, that would be easier to enter for the park. I couldn't find out in a quick survey of the ARC website.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



chucko58 said:


> Is the Ellis St. gate closed on weekends? If it's open, that would be easier to enter for the park. I couldn't find out in a quick survey of the ARC website.



I didn't want to risk it, hence I didn't give those directions. 

And for those coming up from 85, just get off Moffett Blvd. also.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Received a question, so I thought I'd answer here for everyone in case a similar question might arise.

Re: Show and Shine scoresheet, see below...and to get an idea of the categories.


----------



## toylocost

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I just looked at the SQL rulebook because I thought it would be fun to enter something when my car is finished. Probably should have looked at it before I decided to cut my door panels in half and build dash pods haha. POS '91 Corolla in Extreme class??? :laugh:


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

my 86 astrovan if this deal pans out will be in extreme class, why not? extreme is for those who do lots of cutting/welding/really fun well..extreme.. stuff to make audio work in there car. I'm actually surprised more extreme builds aren't old beaters you can blowtorch holes in lol.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

My neon was in extreme before I parted it out. The way I look at it was, build the car however you want and compete in whatever class you end up in. I don't take it serious aside from comparing the judges comments to each other and what I've heard myself. Competing for me is more of a way to help me improve my system, whether I win or not.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Going to be on the warm side...










There is shade near the BBQ area (lots of big trees) for people to congregate and there is usually a decent breeze. I would still encourage folks to be prepared. Don't forget sunblock! If folks have pop up tents for their cars (for the SQ folks that have something to demo), that would probably be a good idea. Otherwise, it'll be pretty much first come first serve for the shaded areas.

For people bringing drinks to share, there are two very big stationary containers in the BBQ area where they can be chilled. If someone is willing to volunteer to bring ice (and lots of it), that would help. If I don't get one by Friday night, no worries and I'll make a quick run Saturday morning.

See everyone in less than 48 hours!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

One my way. 
See you guys tomorrow in the am.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

May not be able to leave here until 845. Otherwise I'll be there around 9. Not competing this time, just spectating.


----------



## toylocost

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Lycancatt said:


> my 86 astrovan if this deal pans out will be in extreme class, why not? extreme is for those who do lots of cutting/welding/really fun well..extreme.. stuff to make audio work in there car. I'm actually surprised more extreme builds aren't old beaters you can blowtorch holes in lol.


This is a good point. I would not have cut it up if it was worth more.



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> My neon was in extreme before I parted it out. The way I look at it was, build the car however you want and compete in whatever class you end up in. I don't take it serious aside from comparing the judges comments to each other and what I've heard myself. Competing for me is more of a way to help me improve my system, whether I win or not.


Is the install scored with the listening part? I'm sure my install isn't quite what they would be looking for; it's not dangerous, it's just not a show car. I couldn't find the SQL score sheet to see for myself. I probably wouldn't care about install points either way.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



toylocost said:


> Is the install scored with the listening part? I'm sure my install isn't quite what they would be looking for; it's not dangerous, it's just not a show car. I couldn't find the SQL score sheet to see for myself. I probably wouldn't care about install points either way.


Install is a separate scoresheet. MECA's SQL portion, there are three separate categories: SQ, Install, and RTA. Individuals who compete all three categories are eligible for SQL Best of Show. You can compete in one, two, or all three...up to you.


----------



## toylocost

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> Install is a separate scoresheet. MECA's SQL portion, there are three separate categories: SQ, Install, and RTA. Individuals who compete all three categories are eligible for SQL Best of Show. You can compete in one, two, or all three...up to you.


Nice, thanks.


----------



## jtaudioacc

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Lycancatt said:


> my 86 astrovan if this deal pans out will be in extreme class, why not? extreme is for those who do lots of cutting/welding/really fun well..extreme.. stuff to make audio work in there car. I'm actually surprised more extreme builds aren't old beaters you can blowtorch holes in lol.


did somebody say astro van?


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



toylocost said:


> Nice, thanks.



For reference below are the SQ and Install scoresheets.

SQ:










Install:


----------



## JHWInc

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> Going to be on the warm side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is shade near the BBQ area (lots of big trees) for people to congregate and there is usually a decent breeze. I would still encourage folks to be prepared. Don't forget sunblock! If folks have pop up tents for their cars (for the SQ folks that have something to demo), that would probably be a good idea. Otherwise, it'll be pretty much first come first serve for the shaded areas.
> 
> For people bringing drinks to share, there are two very big stationary containers in the BBQ area where they can be chilled. If someone is willing to volunteer to bring ice (and lots of it), that would help. If I don't get one by Friday night, no worries and I'll make a quick run Saturday morning.
> 
> See everyone in less than 48 hours!


I'm planning on arriving between 10 and 10:30. I can pick up ice on the way if no one has bought it yet. Let me know...


----------



## SQToyota

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



jtaudioacc said:


> did somebody say astro van?


Soooo dirty!


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



JHWInc said:


> I'm planning on arriving between 10 and 10:30. I can pick up ice on the way if no one has bought it yet. Let me know...



That would be excellent and greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## toylocost

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I will probably show up sometime too. If there's anything else needed let me know. I'll drive the Corolla even though no sound.


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



toylocost said:


> I will probably show up sometime too. If there's anything else needed let me know. I'll drive the Corolla even though no sound.



why is there no sound? what has happened.


----------



## toylocost

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Lycancatt said:


> why is there no sound? what has happened.


This thread...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ss-d-noise-floor-issue-what-do-you-think.html

And then I spent all day yesterday installing them in the car again to make sure I wasn't crazy and doing some more testing and finding more problems now. The 4-channel is not working on all channels, sub amp still getting huge pop both on and off even with a delay. I'm sitting next to the car right now getting ready to pull the amp rack out for a 4th time.


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> Going to be on the warm side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is shade near the BBQ area (lots of big trees) for people to congregate and there is usually a decent breeze. I would still encourage folks to be prepared. Don't forget sunblock! If folks have pop up tents for their cars (for the SQ folks that have something to demo), that would probably be a good idea. Otherwise, it'll be pretty much first come first serve for the shaded areas.
> 
> For people bringing drinks to share, there are two very big stationary containers in the BBQ area where they can be chilled. If someone is willing to volunteer to bring ice (and lots of it), that would help. If I don't get one by Friday night, no worries and I'll make a quick run Saturday morning.
> 
> See everyone in less than 48 hours!



I'll be there around 10 with several bags of ice. Maybe something to chill.


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



jtaudioacc said:


> did somebody say astro van?


They say loud ain't pretty... 

Best wishes to all tomorrow... Ironically, I just spent the week in and flew back from SJ this evening, and leaving again Sunday for Michigan (was to be Virginia but changed).

I'll be at SLO in September.


----------



## rxonmymind

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Zzzz..see you tomorrow gents. It's lights out for me. Excited to see the best.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I raised up the back of my car this afternoon to better accommodate the family riding along. The last of the ice cream (banana pudding) was finished up tonight. We didn't make enough extra to sell, but we might have had enough overrun to pack a pint for a certain PPI fan. 

See you all in the morning!


----------



## toylocost

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



toylocost said:


> This thread...
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ss-d-noise-floor-issue-what-do-you-think.html
> 
> And then I spent all day yesterday installing them in the car again to make sure I wasn't crazy and doing some more testing and finding more problems now. The 4-channel is not working on all channels, sub amp still getting huge pop both on and off even with a delay. I'm sitting next to the car right now getting ready to pull the amp rack out for a 4th time.


Never mind, car still in pieces. Maybe next time... :worried:


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Pork shoulder just went on the smoker. Tri-tip and chicken is marinading. Deliciousness will happen. 
See you folks tomorrow!


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



shinjohn said:


> Pork shoulder just went on the smoker. Tri-tip and chicken is marinading. Deliciousness will happen.
> See you folks tomorrow!



Domo arigato, Grillmaster Shin John. 

Gracias, Ice Cream man Dustin. 

See everyone in the morning! Trophies and medals are packed.


----------



## claydo

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Hope you guys have fun! Subbed for sum pics.........


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

UPDATE: Show & Shine moved to same section of SQ. There is a separate activity at the building in front of the Show & Shine section. Thanks!


----------



## palldat

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Any updates ? We wanna see


----------



## The real Subzero

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

in for pics


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*










Getting ready...


----------



## chucko58

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



MrsPapasin said:


> Domo arigato, Grillmaster Shin John.
> 
> Gracias, Ice Cream man Dustin.


Oh yeah! I ate way too much at the GTG. Kudos to the grillmaster and glacier.


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Thank you to everyone who came out today whether competing or not. I think everyone had a good time. Our bellies were full. Shin John made some killer pulled pork, chicken, and tri tip. Plus many others brought drinks, snacks, desserts, and side dishes to go along with the BBQ. Thank you to all the people who brought ice to keep our drinks chilled! Thank you, Ice Cream Man Dustin and Family too for delicious Hutsell Ice Cream! Competition turned out very well too. Thank you judges! Mike Hatt, Justin Zazzi, Richard Papasin on SQ judging, Bret Mason on Show and Shine, and me directing and score keeping. 

Group pic at the end of the day. There were several more earlier in the day so some are missing from the photo. 










Shin John won People's Choice! It was a landslide. We obviously think with our stomachs. Lol  But in all seriousness, Shin John is the Grillmaster! Everything was delicious! Thank you, Shin John!



















I'll post more pics tomorrow. It was a long day and it's time for bed. Gnite!


----------



## eling23

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

thanks for hosting! had a great time, too bad i had to leave early but loved the laid back, friendly vibe everyone had today. Definitely great food, great company, great cars, and had a chance to listen to Gary Summer's car!! thanks for the terrific demo! definitely better than youtube!


----------



## shinjohn

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Good times, good times!

Thanks to the Papasins for all the hard work organizing and planning to make this event awesome!

Wish I coulda stayed longer! Great to see old faces and new. Dustin, thanks for the super delicious ice cream and for everyone else bringing so much great food to share as well!

Lot of awesome cars, wish I had time to listen to more! (sorry Gary, I will have to get in line again early next time I see you in Socal!) 

Just gotta say, the CA car audio bunch is a great group of folks to hang out with!

p.s.- I guess I did a great job extorting people into voting for me, hehehe! Looks like I'm on the hook to keep cooking for future (local) events!


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

that was a great day out, I got to listen to all the cars as a judge, except gary's which I listened to first as an early eye opener. Great food, great people, and most of all, holy easy ups batman! without the 7? maybe more easy up tents, this would have been a long hot day.

p.s I think I drank a 6 pack of mountain do lol.

p.p.s I kept going back for food, did a class of judging, then had a round of food..did a class of judging..food..haha!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



rton20s said:


> I raised up the back of my car this afternoon to better accommodate the family riding along. The last of the ice cream (banana pudding) was finished up tonight. We didn't make enough extra to sell, but we might have had enough overrun to pack a pint for a certain PPI fan.
> 
> See you all in the morning!


And it was greatly appreciated. 
You two are the best. :thumbsup:

I'll pm you later this week about what we discussed yesterday afternoon.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



shinjohn said:


> Good times, good times!
> 
> Thanks to the Papasins for all the hard work organizing and planning to make this event awesome!
> 
> Wish I coulda stayed longer! Great to see old faces and new. Dustin, thanks for the super delicious ice cream and for everyone else bringing so much great food to share as well!
> 
> Lot of awesome cars, wish I had time to listen to more! (sorry Gary, I will have to get in line again early next time I see you in Socal!)
> 
> Just gotta say, the CA car audio bunch is a great group of folks to hang out with!
> 
> p.s.- I guess I did a great job extorting people into voting for me, hehehe! *Looks like I'm on the hook to keep cooking for future (local) events! *


Truer words were never spoken. 

:chef:
:chef:
:chef:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I just wanted to take a moment and point out a takeaway from yesterday.
Richard and Linda threw one hell of an event. 
Their efficiency and diligence to make the whole event fun, fair, welcoming, and productive was outstanding.
You two deserve some serious kudos from all of us.

CHEERS! :beerchug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Thank you very much for everything! And congratulations! 

The location was great, the food, meat, ice cream and all beverage selection was great.

Great show, demos including Mr. summers vehicle, and I always learn something new every time talking to different people and friends.

A lot of effort was put by the WCA members to bring this great event and it had a very good attendance.

Also thanks to the ones that drove several hours to get together or compete and I got to meet in person.


----------



## rxonmymind

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I'd also like to extend my thanks for those who made the event such a good time. From the awesome grilling ( ice cream was DELICIOUS too!) to the great sound system. The four I sat in I learned a lot from. The Mercedes with the triple 12" was a treat to be in. Good lord that car was on its way to lift off. Scotts charger and Brian's Cruz were also amazing. Thank you.
Many cool people there. Maybe next time I can bring some bounce houses for the kids if were closer to Sacramento.


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Some more pics. 










Matthew getting his car ready for competition in both SQ and Show & Shine. First time competing. Welcome aboard!










Our director's/welcome/registration table. 










Cars lined up for the competition at the start of the day.










Gary Summers' Mercedes under a nice white pop-up tent. Thank you, Gary, for making the drive up! 










Bret, our Show & Shine judge, judging our RAM truck. I have to say Bret did a great job at judging Show & Shine. He has past experience in judging at car shows and has extensive experience with his background and line of work in the automotive industry. Thank you so much, Bret!



















Papasin judging Dustin's Scion.










Eugene's BMW in the judging lane.










Matthew's BMW in the judging lane.










Vanessa's Scion in the judging lane.










Grillmaster Shin John's chicken grilling.



















Eugene chopping up watermelon. Thank you, Eugene, for doing that.










Larry's Mercedes and Damon's VW in the judging lanes next to Vanessa's Scion.










Checking out Gary's Mercedes. Some waiting for a demo. Nice to see new faces! Welcome!



















Scott's Charger and Brian's Cruze. 










James D. hanging out.










James D's Acura.



















Gary's SUV and trailer for towing his Mercedes.










Tom's new ride! Very nice! Al and Jeff checking it out.



















Bret's mobile office for tallying up scores for Show & Shine.










Another view of Matthew's BMW. Check out those directional rims.










The grilling station complete with power and running water.



















Tri tip! OMG so delicious!



















Fried rice. Thank you Jeff for bringing this! It was yummy.










Chris, TOOSTUBORN2FAIL.





































People chowing down and hanging out.










Papasin family's co-worker/friend. Thanks for coming out Tristan!










Show and Shine loot










SQL Phat Awards










All the loot for both SQ and Show & Shine.










Folks awaiting the announcement of awards.  And I leave you all awaiting for the same unless you were there. Lol. I'll post more pics later.


----------



## cajunner

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

this is very nice, I enjoyed the photos of people who in my mind, are kindred spirits of audio escapism...

thinking how some people make it look easy to run a show, this is the kind of stuff that lasts, or lingers...


well done, once again the bar is raised..


----------



## JHWInc

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Very fun event, good location, amazing food, great cars, friendly people; what more can you ask for? Thanks to everyone who let me listen to their systems, and everyone who organized the event. Shin John's BBQ chicken... that alone is worth the drive. I encourage anyone interested to come to the next one (even if only spectating) to support / be a part of the great community we have out here.


----------



## SQLnovice

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Very nice get together. I can't wait to attend my first SQ show at Octave on Dec 5th. Finally I'll get to demo a few SQ cars.


----------



## palldat

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

So what was changed in Gary's car? Or was it the addition of the 3rd processor and full 7.1 surround?


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Only the morel drivers were updated, I think from the limited edition to the Supremos, and maybe also the alpine amps


----------



## garysummers

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

The Morel drivers are the same, MT250, CDM880, Supremo MW6.


----------



## LBaudio

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Thanx for posting pics


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



garysummers said:


> The Morel drivers are the same, MT250, CDM880, Supremo MW6.


About this weekend Gary, I sent you a pm.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tjswarbrick

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Thanks Richard and Linda for hosting another great GtG.
Shin John - more awesome food. I'll try to remember to bring some veggies next time...
And Eugene for the preview of what I can expect.
Came late and left early so didn't get to listen to much, but really enjoyed catching up with people and meeting new ones. Hoping to have something to compete with next time around.
Great time!


----------



## chucko58

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

I've already thanked the folks who brought the food, but thanks again to Shin John and Dustin and family for the good eats. Linda, thank you for not photographing my filthy Focus. 

That was a lot of fun, even if I didn't get to hear anyone's system before I had to leave.

Brian, are the hood mounts on the Cruze for missile launchers?


----------



## palldat

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



garysummers said:


> The Morel drivers are the same, MT250, CDM880, Supremo MW6.


I thought I had read somewhere that you had an update or new system. Not that the existing system that I heard last needed anything


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Show and Shine Awards










Bret announcing Show and Shine Awards.










Best Customized went to James Dinse.










Best Rims went to Matthew Nelson for his directional rims! 










Best Interior went to Damon Young. 










Best Paint went to Linda Kobayashi :blush:










Best Engine went to Richard Papasin  Which I think we actually owe that award to Richard Haltom. Lol










Truck Mild First Place: Richard Papasin










Import Mild Second Place: Damon Young










Import Mild First Place: Matthew Nelson










Import Wild Second Place: James Dinse

Import Wild First Place: Linda Kobayashi (no picture, oops)










With Damon, Richard, and me competing in Show and Shine and being 3 of 5 cars competing in Show and Shine, WCA takes the Club Participation award by default. Hope next time, other teams compete Show and Shine so that we can have some competition going on that! 










Show and Shine Best of Show went to Linda Kobayashi :blush:
Truly was not expecting this. 

Congrats to all Show and Shine winners! You guys are great for participating in our first MECA Show and Shine here in California (at least that we are aware of). Extra brownie points for all of you. 

Drum Roll please... SQ Awards next post.


----------



## benzc230

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Thanks Richard and Linda for hosting such a great GtG and Meca event. Not only are you guys hosting these GtG but you are also the promoters and also the photographs. What more can we ask for. It's you guys that are keeping these great events going and drawing new and old SQ folks back out. I notice a lot of new faces that makes it so exciting. Keep up the good work.

Also, to ShinJohn. You are the BBQ master. It was nice meeting you and getting an chance to experience some awesome BBQ.

To all the folks I met, let's keep this rocking. It is nice to see new faces out there.


----------



## MrsPapasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

And now for the big moment you have been waiting for, the SQ Awards!










Phat I.C.E went to James Dinse










Phat Truck went to James Chantler










Phat Car went to Matthew Nelson










Phat Install went to Damon Young










RTA Freq Out 1st Place: Brian Mitchell (Ronda Welch accepting for Brian)










Extreme Install 1st Place: Brian Mitchell (Ronda accepting for Brian)










SQ2+ 1st Place: Scott Welch (Ronda accepting for Scott too)










Stock 1st Place: Vanessa Miranda (Vince Miranda accepting for Vanessa) - Yeah! Stock cars are cool! Thanks for representing!










Street 3rd Place: Matthew Nelson - Great Job, Matthew! First time competing!










Street 2nd Place: Dustin Hutsell - woo hoo Ice Cream man!










Street 1st Place: Eugene Ling (Richard Papasin accepting for Eugene - yeah that's not yours Richard ) - Great Job, Eugene! First time competing too!

SQL Most Improved also went to Eugene Ling (not pictured)










Modified 2nd Place: Damon Young - yeah! about time to take advantage of those modified rules!










Modified 1st Place: Larry Ng - woo hoo! The Benz wins!










ModEx 1st Place: James Dinse - way cool! 










Extreme 2nd Place: James Chantler - way to go! Representing SoCal Extreme Cars! Yeah!










Extreme 1st Place: Scott Welch - awesome!!! 










Master 1st Place: Brian Mitchell - way to go Ronda!!! 










Install Best of Show: Brian Mitchell 
and
SQL Best of Show: Brian Mitchell

I think Ronda earned her new shoes! 










SQ Best of Show: Scott Welch - Congrats!!!

That's all the pics except I leave you again with this awesome group pic. 

There were many helping hands in all this from Bret helping us early in the morning to set up to many staying afterwards to help us clean up. Many pitched in and brought various food and drink to compliment Shin John's delicious BBQ. The judges in both SQ and S&S did a phenomenal job on judging all the way from stock to master class. I think the trick is to keep them fed and then they are happy.  Thank you for all those who drove from far away from up and down the state. Thank you to familiar faces and new ones too for making the event fun and enjoyable! Hope we do this again! Dare I say the cheesy thing? Thank you for helping us "Rock-It" at Chase Park!!! :heart:


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

linda..the key to happy judges is caffeine lol, I requested mountain do and you guys provided in spades! I cant drink any soda for a few weeks but it was worth it.


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Scores posted.

MECA Events


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

Linda and Richard 
I forgot to bring it up at the event and that's okay, hopefully next time I can get it or maybe I'll stop by when it's convenient to buy the disc used for judging to help me tune better.

The medal from the Concord event, since I had to leave early. And Sorry but I decided not to compete on this last one, I had erratic distortion sound issues, that I had no time to correct I suspect it's the amp channels gains that are driving the tweeters, issue that also affected the sound in the Concord event and was pointed out on the score sheet. Most likely, since I messed with all the gains over a month ago. :bomb::smash:


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



Alrojoca said:


> Linda and Richard
> I forgot to bring it up at the event and that's okay, hopefully next time I can get it or maybe I'll stop by when it's convenient to buy the disc used for judging to help me tune better.
> 
> The medal from the Concord event, since I had to leave early. And Sorry but I decided not to compete on this last one, I had erratic distortion sound issues, that I had no time to correct I suspect it's the amp channels gains that are driving the tweeters, issue that also affected the sound in the Concord event and was pointed out on the score sheet. Most likely, since I messed with all the gains over a month ago. :bomb::smash:


No worries Al. We have your medal from Concord set aside, just PM me when you'd like to stop by.

As for the judging disc, we sold out during the event, but we can likely get more for the next one, just depends how urgently you need it. You can also order direct from MECA, you just pay a little extra for shipping.

MECA Mechandise

We'll see you and everyone at the next one!


----------



## SQToyota

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> No worries Al. We have your medal from Concord set aside, just PM me when you'd like to stop by.
> 
> As for the judging disc, we sold out during the event, but we can likely get more for the next one, just depends how urgently you need it. You can also order direct from MECA, you just pay a little extra for shipping.
> 
> MECA Mechandise
> 
> We'll see you and everyone at the next one!


Ill buy one next meet also! Save me a copy!


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



SQToyota said:


> Ill buy one next meet also! Save me a copy!



Sure thing Kyle. I'll remember when we post the next event to get a count on who wants to buy a disc so I get an accurate number sent with some of the competition things we normally get. You have a PM.


----------



## SQToyota

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> Sure thing Kyle. I'll remember when we post the next event to get a count on who wants to buy a disc so I get an accurate number sent with some of the competition things we normally get. You have a PM.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*



papasin said:


> No worries Al. We have your medal from Concord set aside, just PM me when you'd like to stop by.
> 
> As for the judging disc, we sold out during the event, but we can likely get more for the next one, just depends how urgently you need it. You can also order direct from MECA, you just pay a little extra for shipping.
> 
> MECA Mechandise
> 
> We'll see you and everyone at the next one!


I'll just throw this out there since I bought this disc.
I haven't listened to it all the way through but omg some of those songs are just terrible to listen to.
One of them has a vocalalist that sounds like a male Tracy Chapman. :cwm8:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

*Re: Northern California Summer GTG & BBQ with MECA 3X SQ with Show&Shine, August 15,*

We will be repeating this event in 2016. Event thread here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-meca-3x-rock-chase-park-2-july-9-2016-a.html


----------

